# A Prickly Situation



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

This weekend my family and I are going to be staying at my cousin's house, and we need to bring Pixel because we don't have anyone to take care of her, and we are staying for 3 days. She will have her aspen, wheel, food, water, house, treats, tube, and heat lamp, and be in a ventilated container similar to her cage, but I was wondering how I could keep her from feeling homesick. We have taken her to my grandfather's house for a night before, and she stayed active, but she still seemed a little sad, and glared at me balefully when I took her out. While we are at my cousin's, I will still hold her a lot, (like I usually do,) and try to keep everything as normal as possible, but they have dogs, cats, and a guinea pig...... and we don't, so those will all be new smells to her. (Don't worry, I'll keep her protected.  ) Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd suggest your holding time be when you're alone in the room with her to cut down on the extra stress of other people and animals. Don't even bother introducing her to the other animals, reduce her stress as much as possible.

Don't clean her stuff perfectly before leaving or it wont have any familiar smells.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Your hedgehog in your signature is so cute!


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

krbshappy71: Thank you for the advice! I'll follow your instructions. 
Mary: Thank you! That was taken when Pixel was a few weeks old, now she is almost 7 months old.


----------

